# drum swapping



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

so you know how the k6200 can use the k3800 drum, can a gorlitz go62 take a go 50 reel ? i have limited space in my van, and thinking about buying the k6200 so i can carry the 3800 drum that way i can get the extra k400 machine off the van to open it up, but seriously considering just getting the go62 with a 50 reel and putting on a dayton motor instead of that chinese crap. any help or thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't even know that the k6200 could take a 3800 drum. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> so you know how the k6200 can use the k3800 drum, can a gorlitz go62 take a go 50 reel ? i have limited space in my van, and thinking about buying the k6200 so i can carry the 3800 drum that way i can get the extra k400 machine off the van to open it up, but seriously considering just getting the go62 with a 50 reel and putting on a dayton motor instead of that chinese crap. any help or thoughts are appreciated



The go62 will handle the 50 reel for 1/2" cable as while as the 3/8 reel :thumbsup:
that is the way the big box truck guys set them up like Mike Diamond Plumbing in L.A.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I didn't even know that the k6200 could take a 3800 drum. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup they sure can, talked to my local rep. im just wierded out buy the univeral motor and its noise


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> The go62 will handle the 50 reel for 1/2" cable as while as the 3/8 reel :thumbsup:
> that is the way the big box truck guys set them up like Mike Diamond Plumbing in L.A.


thanks for this info !!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a guy on the forums named Mike that ran 11/16" x 75' in his go62.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> There was a guy on the forums named Mike that ran 11/16" x 75' in his go62.


thats a hefty cable ! but id rather have the extra 40 feet of 5/8th


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wife swapping is more fun than drum swapping, imo


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

rwh said:


> wife swapping is more fun than drum swapping, imo


ill ship you mine you ship me yours lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > wife swapping is more fun than drum swapping, imo
> ...



Way too much freight charge for the hassle.....


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

rwh said:


> Way too much freight charge for the hassle.....


not if chopped up


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much freight charge for the hassle.....
> ...



Oh no! I have had chop suey, but never chopped Suzy


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

rwh said:


> Oh no! I have had chop suey, but never chopped Suzy


lmao bro my gf's middle name is suzy lol thats crazy


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! I have had chop suey, but never chopped Suzy
> ...



Pure coincidence, accidentally made a funny on purpose


----------

